# Cheapest Fast Steel by the case



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm going to Sask. in a couple weeks, and want to order a case now. I don't want anything less than 1450 fps. Anyone have an recommendations or links to a place where I can order a case of fast steel for cheap?

Thanks!

:beer:


----------



## 11-87REMY (Oct 22, 2002)

My son bought some Kent fasteel 3.5"@1550fps at Gander for around 15.00 a box! :thumb:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Chris,

Well, this is a little late but you can usually get it from Hawks (800-333-8288) for around $90 per case delivered.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

This is a little late as well, but you could stop at Cabela's on your way up and get it 3" 1500 fps for 8.99 a box...plus you get ten percent off when buying a case. So it ends up being like $8.60 a box after tax. 3.5"s are 13.99 a box and 1550 fps (which ends up being around $13.40 a box after case discount and tax). Plus that way there's no shipping.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Matt, we'll have to keep in touch about those shells for next fall. That is about a $1-1.50 cheaper than what I can get them for in Scheels here in Fargo.


----------

